# Antler Chipped



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I have adopted two rescued Chis last month and I'm trying to figure out dental health. I want to stay on top of it and they came with some tartar. I am introducing brushing. The boy is taking to it much faster. My girl is very nervous and fearful and squirmed like a trapped cobra the first time I tried. I felt bad but I am working with her and it is slowing getting better. I can now brush her canines and the front teeth without too much trouble. Hopefully I can get to her back teeth soon.

In the meantime I have been providing chews daily. They both like Zuke's chews and have no issues digesting them. They also like bully sticks but had loose stool after the first time. I may need to start them with just 10 minutes at a time to adjust. The other thing they have is deer antlers which I initially liked the best. No mess and I feel like their teeth get a workout. Tonight I noticed a little chip had come off an antler that my boy ate. Antlers are supposed to grind down and not chip so I'm a little confused. It's not a big chip at all so I am hoping it will go through him without a problem. Is this normal for antlers?

Sorry for the long post. If anyone has other suggestions for dental care or chews please put your 2 cents in.

Thx.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you're doing fine with the pups. Chewing is great for their teeth. As for the splintering of the antlers, I can't comment, I don't use them.


----------

